# Lowryder Auto Suggestions for Potent Strains?  Help, please?



## midnight_toker (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll be starting up my second grow soon.  I have a new, bigger, SMALL cabinet.  I can grow only 4 at a time and I have about 5 ft of height, so, counting the roots, that leaves 3.5 ft of foliage, so I am going with lowryders and I don't want a quick harvest right away, so autos.  I have heard the lowryder autos are not as potent?  Is this true?  

My dream list would include:

1 potent couch lock high
1 potent energetic, clear high
1 potent psychedelic kind of high

Can you suggest strains for me?


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

Russian Rocket Fuel is a real good auto strain....potent smoke....just ask Art or Spearchucker....lol 
White dwarf by Buddha is a good couchlock auto.....I hve yet to find an energetic clear headed high in auto form yet....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Russian Rocket Fuel is a real good auto strain....potent smoke....just ask Art or Spearchucker....lol
> White dwarf by Buddha is a good couchlock auto.....I hve yet to find an energetic clear headed high in auto form yet....



I can second that :hubba:.  Great stuff!  I'll have a report on himalaya blue diesel in about a week.  It's only about 10% amber so far.


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 2, 2010)

So, Art- would you say you would use the 3 liter bottles again?  How did they work out?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2010)

Good question! Glad you asked!  I have my doubts, for 2 reasons .

The most mature plant I have in 3 liter bottles is a mystery kush freebee I got with my last order.  It's 4 weeks today and the roots are growing out the hempy hole already.  When I chopped an RRF the other day, I was surprised to see the root system.  It was in a 1 gallon bucket with nvthis condo-style bucket to make it taller - about 10" high.  Basically, when I pulled it out of the hydroton, the hydroton came with it - the root system was extensive.  Wish I had taken pics but I treated it as a not-fun hydroton cleaning chore.

The other thing I'm concerned about is the res is quite small in a 3 liter bottle, compared to a (wider) bucket.  I'm predicting it's going to need watering at least twice/day.  I need to know from the hydro guys when the plants take up the most water/nutes so I can make sure they feed enough and not let the roots dry too long.

Maybe we can get Spearchucker or Hammy to try a soil grow in them!  

I'm going to let them go - I'm not going to try to transplant them or anything.  Stay tuned, I promise to let you know how it goes, thanks for asking   I'll post a pic of the kush tomorrow in my gj.


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

I think they might work pretty well for a soil grow...I will try and use a 3 liter bottle for the next auto I grow...I don't know when that will be though because I am shutting down the tents for a much needed break this summer...maybe I can transplant one of my AK-48 seedlings to a 3 liter...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think I could ever shut down growing!  100 degree box temps in summer and all.  I need :watchplant:Feed the addiction 

That would be great!  I have this picture of 8 autos growing in 3 liter bottles in my cardboard box!  You should give hempies a grow when you fire up again next year, Hammy!  When I chop the next RRF and HBD, I'll take pics of the root system.  It will be interesting to compare.


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I don't think I could ever shut down growing!  100 degree box temps in summer and all.  I need :watchplant:Feed the addiction
> 
> That would be great!  I have this picture of 8 autos growing in 3 liter bottles in my cardboard box!  You should give hempies a grow when you fire up again next year, Hammy!  When I chop the next RRF and HBD, I'll take pics of the root system.  It will be interesting to compare.



Sounds good Art...maybe I will look into Hempie Buckets....I really want to get my DWC skills dialed in and finally try Auto AK-47...I still think someone with some serious hydro skills cld pull some serious weight off of an Auto AK-47 grow...ah...I hve all summer to figure out what my return grow will be...hell I hve 7 seedlings going right now that I need to focus on...


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 2, 2010)

hamster auto ak is beast man a beautiful beast at that one of the biggest autos i have grown you shall not be dissapointed, that was ffof and a very early grow for me and i think she yielded a bit over 30 grams dry


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> hamster auto ak is beast man a beautiful beast at that one of the biggest autos i have grown you shall not be dissapointed, that was ffof and a very early grow for me and i think she yielded a bit over 30 grams dry



Thanks for the info Bro...I hve heard nothing but great things about it...I am working on ideas for my next grow and I think Auto Ak-47 will be a part of it.


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 2, 2010)

My neighbor is doing the Iranian autofower indoors right now. I was there yesterday. He is using crusty buckets and if his don't have 6-8 ounces on them then I am totally loosing it. I did it outdoors last year and got a harvest in July and another in August with an average of about 3 ounces per but have heard of up to 6 and 8 ounces per and believe me whan I say it is very,very potent smoke. This stuff is in a league all it's own when it comes to autos.


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2010)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> My neighbor is doing the Iranian autofower indoors right now. I was there yesterday. He is using crusty buckets and if his don't have 6-8 ounces on them then I am totally loosing it. I did it outdoors last year and got a harvest in July and another in August with an average of about 3 ounces per but have heard of up to 6 and 8 ounces per and believe me whan I say it is very,very potent smoke. This stuff is in a league all it's own when it comes to autos.



This one??    drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 3, 2010)

6-8 oz....on an auto....lol...I doubt it bud.  Alot of the heavy regular strains don't get that, with extended veg times (which you can't get with an auto)  I'm not calling you a liar...I just seriousely doubt it, but if it does...please please...show me wrong!

Them buds really shrink up once they start drying...if you can get 1/2 elbow per plant off of them...then I will be filling my grow with them next round!


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 3, 2010)

How tall does AK-47 get? Subjective question, I know, but what's it's potential height?


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 3, 2010)

I hear what you're saying and understand your scepticism. I couldn't believe my eyes either. These autos can apparently be kept under 24 hour photoperiod for at least a while, so his are about 2-2 1/2 feet tall and no doubt about it there just has to be 6 ounces on them, at least, I swear. Many bud sites.Maybe I can get a photo off him. I think the key is the "crusty buckets" Everything he puts in there is short yet yields mighty amounts.


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 3, 2010)

what are crusty buckets?


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 4, 2010)

crusty buckets are a growing technique. you should be able to google crusty buckets.

here's a pic of the Iranian auto my buddy has. not the best photo but you get the idea. distance between wires is 6" so they're just a tad over 24". i don't know how much weight is on them but its a fair amount.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 5, 2010)

That is nice for an auto...but I'd guess 2 to 2 1/2 oz dry


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 6, 2010)

absolutely no way is there only 2 -2 1/2 ounces there. guess you'd have to see it in person because there is at the very,very least a quarter pound on this plant and we figure more. I'll let you know what it actually is when it's cut.


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the Iranian is as potent as anything I have ever smoked, so IMO it is hands down the best autoflower available right now for both yield and potency.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! R U Serious! That's An Auto?? I Read/saw It Before On The Same Site Ham Mentioned...
But Seriously, Please Do Update Us With The Wet/dry Weight And Smoke Report....damm, So What Your Saying Is; This Is Bigger Than The Infamous Auto Ak47, Huh??!!! Can You Tell Me How Wide She Is And What Wattage Hps Is Being Used....thanks!


----------



## chemdawg (Jul 6, 2011)

in the end the Iranaian auto yielded about a pound dry but as Doc says indoors it's best grown like any other plant and flowered at 12-12 or 14-10. Some clones I had did flower at 24/0 but it performed much much better at 12-12. 
Outdoors though it yields best when timed to harvest in late June early July


----------

